# just a wee bit bitey today



## kingofnobbys (Apr 13, 2015)

Spotted this http://www.msn.com/en-au/video/watch/tarantula-tries-to-bite-hand/vi-AAaGAjp?ocid=OutNAU

Good thing that big spider wasn't really angry or interested in biting it's owner's hand. No rearing up to drive those big fangs in - those bites look pretty half hearted to me, still, not something I'd like to experience - not a spider lover. 

I prefer to admire them from a safe distance unless I know they are harmless.


----------



## arevenant (Apr 13, 2015)

Not really biting, more kneading like a cat does when it wants to sleep... interesting. Wonder what the behavior means...


----------



## Beans (Apr 14, 2015)

Very interesting. If the spider wanted to bite he definitely would have. I'm always surprised by animals.


----------

